

Cloud 9 IDE is Down - zupreme
http://c9.io

======
marssaxman
...and this is why I will never depend on such a service.

~~~
gjtorikian
Well, that's ok, because we have a new local version, too. It'll sync your
projects both ways.

------
zupreme
Note: The homepage is up, but the actual IDE is down.

I really like their platform and I invested in a premium account yesterday so
I'm hoping that they pull through today's service outage successfully and
remain viable going forward.

I do believe that cloud IDE's will all but replace locally installed ones over
the next few years and C9 has a great head-start.

